# a 1949 te 20



## bummer11 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well folks I now own a 1949 modeTE20 Fergusen S/N TE78065. I go and pick it up in the 21st of Dec. I don't have a pic you can see it at this link: www.machinefinder.com, when it comes up type the model number in and hit the search button. :merry:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it one like this? If so, nice tractor. Bye


----------



## bummer11 (Dec 5, 2010)

that's the one i bought. thanks for puting the pic. up


----------



## bummer11 (Dec 5, 2010)

i posted pic's in my gallery from on the way on, but i can't seem to get them here. what's up?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We had a 1945(?) TE-20 at work for many years until the final drive bearings failed and blew out the gears. Guys in the feed mill were using it and never bothered to check the oil levels. That thing had the crap pounded out of it by the loader it had on it, and it kept coming back for more. As long as its in good shape, you should be happy with it! One odd thing about the one we had was that you would start the tractor by turning a key, and then moving the shift lever over to "S" on the shift pattern. That cranked it over. Guys in the mill would miss-shift from time to time and hit that spot, blowing the end off the starter motor in the process. I guess they don't like to be engaged when the engine is running full tilt under load...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bummer11 said:


> i posted pic's in my gallery from on the way on, but i can't seem to get them here. what's up?


Walter,
If you click on the paper clip next to the smiley in the header above the message space, it should open a new page to down load pictures. Hit a "Browse" button and find yourself a oicture you want to post. Once you have selected as many Browse buttons as you want pictures, then you hit the "download button". Once they are down loaded (shows all the browse spaces empty again) you can close this window, And when you are back on your message page, hit the paperclip icon again, and all the pictures will be there. Click on whatever picture you want, and it will insert that picture wherever your curser is in your message. Click "insert all" to put them all in at once. At the bottom of your message, there is a submit reply button and preview post button. I usually preview my post st see what it will look like once it's submitted, that way you can change things around if you want, and check to make sure all you "T"s are crossed and your "i"s dotted. ( hit preview post each time you want to check your changes) Then when you are happy submit your post / reply!
By the sounds of it, you are doing most of this stuff already. See if this helps at all.
Cheers
Bill
Ps. Nice tractor!


----------



## jamietdci (Dec 30, 2012)

Starting the tractor on the "S" position was a safety feature to stop you starting it in gear. The diesels had a brass knob you had to press in on the side on the gearbox to stop you engaging it by accident.

James


----------



## bummer11 (Dec 5, 2010)

I sent off photo's, Eng. s/n, registration paper work to friends of ferguson, so they could track all info.on my tractor. it cost 18.00 us or 22.00 British pounds. they love, the gray ferguson tractor. 
the web. site is www.fofh.co.uk


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

From the engine back, your tractor is the same as the Ford 8N's..If you have any problems or need parts, help is available locally!! edro:


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Solid old tractors...should serve you well!


----------



## bummer11 (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks, did some pm, on it changed the alt belt, new thermostat and, hoses.


----------

